# 6+ follicles for IUI? If so, what was your result?



## Mrs. Bear

Anyone have IUI (or BD against Dr advice) when having 6 or more follicles? If so, what was your result for that cycle.

I went to the Dr today for a follicle check and had 6 egg follicles develop. The person who did the scan is going to talk to the doctor because they may not let me do the IUI with that many.

Of course I don't want 6 babies either, but I am almost 38 and I have had 3 follicles twice and still get BFNs. Plus my husbands SA post sperm thaw last time was less than 2 million motile sperm. I would think the odds of me getting 6 with such low sperm counts is pretty microscopic.

Don't know if I will have the choice to do the IUI or not, but if you had to decide what would you do?


----------



## navywife04

I had 5 big follicles our first round of iui, all measuring in above 18mm. My nurse did the same thing, she picked up the phone and called my doctor to see if they wanted to move on with it the procedure. He said yes, and in the end we got a BFN, even with a normal sperm count! In a way I was kind of glad it didn't work. I kind of spent the 2ww mortified about having multiples!! 

Let us know what your doctor says :)


----------



## hollyw79

I would for sure not hesitate and go for it.. multiples is unlikely honestly.. and I'd rather risk getting twins than end up with a BFN! :hugs:


----------



## Springy

I'm struggling wih the idea of only having 1 follicle - I would give anything to have multiple and to increase the success if IUI. I don't think all 6 would get fertilized and implant .... you could end up with twins but in my case I would take twins over the idea of another BFN.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

When I got prego with my daughter we had 6 follicles (possibly 7 if the one stragler caught up). My doctor didn't seemed very concerned and just said "are you ok with multiples"... He said the likelihood of multiple taking is not very likely. We were scared a little bit but it didn't stop us from doing the IUI. We also had 5 million post washed sperm. The success rate of IUI increases to 26% with 3 or more follicles. I say Go FOR IT! Just keep in mind there is a small possiblity of multiples. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

springy - I've been there, my first IUI we only had one and I was down the whole 2ww.
pcosmomtoone - I think I must have a straggler too because sometimes she says 5 and sometimes 6. 

I wish I knew the sizes but being the weekend it wasn't the usual U/S tech and she didn't say how big they were. I saw 3 or 4 good sized ones on the monitor though.

Thanks for the input everybody. Good news - Dr office called and said the Dr doesn't think with our history I have a high risk for high order multiples. So we are cleared to do an IUI on Tuesday. I am inclined to go ahead and do the IUI. I've sent a message to DH to get his opinion on it since there is a risk and I don't want to go forward with it if he doesn't support it.


----------



## hollyw79

Best of luck to you!!! :dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Woo Hoo!!! That's awesome!! Wishing you all the luck :) BFP stories is what I live for ... it gives us all hope :)


----------



## Kaylakin

Wow 6 follicles! I second what everyone else has already said..and good luck with the IUI if that is what you choose to do!


----------



## tansey

Hi, just wanted to say that I had 6 follicles (1 on blocked side though) this cycle and they abandoned treatment - very strict in UK, 3max. I went against medical advice and have had lots of :sex: - will find out at the weekend hopefully if it has worked.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

They considered cancelling mine but decided I was at low risk. From what I have found online the risk of high order multiples at my age is pretty low. I found this info from an interesting study that looks at the multiple rates in different scenarios. https://www.advancedfertility.com/revmultiplescoh.htm
They didn't do the study but their site also looks at IUI success with various sperm counts. Very interesting stuff. 
Here is a link to the full study with charts, graphs, etc https://www.sciencedirect.com/scien...248307f7c9ef5b9646c1f90f6dd360b6&searchtype=a

Tansey - FX all the BD worked and that you get only one or two little beans :)

Thanks for all the support ladies - my appointment is in about an hour. Then the dreaded 2ww begins...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Back from the IUI. Decided to use two vials to increase the sperm count. Ended up with 15 million with 34% motility. There were 5 follicles in my chart (25,24,20,18,16). Feeling optimistic but trying not to get my hopes up since plenty of people still get BFN with 5 follicles. Now the wait begins... 

Thanks again for all the advice and support ladies - hoping for lots of BFPs for us soon


----------



## dizzikel

Good luck Mrs Bear... I will be following your story with great interest as I am due to have my first IUI at the weekend. xx


----------



## gingerbaby

Good Luck Mrs. Bear! Thanks for the information too.

FX for all of us!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

BFN :cry:


----------



## Springy

Hang in there I know how hard the bfn are. Just try and think positively and that everything happens for a reason.

Hugs!


----------

